# Canada denied entry DUI



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

The temporary permits I've heard of are good for a day or two at most. Unless you can speed up the pardon, you're probably fucked! Our laws here are a little odd at times...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I know they don't let folks in trying to driving over the boarder; and folks with felony arrest...not even convictions...but I maybe wrong.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

oldmate said:


> I've read online that due to the huge amount of American tourists that come through the border and getting turned away for similar reasons to me the Canadian government now allow people to enter the country on a "temporary resident permit". You can apply at the border when you arrive or you can do this before hand (which i've done, and have not yet heard anything after a month)


I've never heard of a temporary resident permit for Americans coming to Canada. Basically because you don't require a visa to stay temporarily in Canada as an American and creating different types of American visitor becomes uninforceable after you've crossed the border. The only permit I know of like that is to extend your stay past the max. once you're already in validly. I don't know of anything that helps you get in.

The restrictions are pretty common going either way across the border with some American customs agents refusing entry to anyone who has ever even been arrested.

Contact the Canadian Embassy or a local consulate.... good luck getting top notch service because they're on rotating work to rule at the moment, but it's your best bet short of betting an airline ticket.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I had my DUI 7 years ago in WY, Im currently working in canada on a work permit. Im not sure if my DUI is on record or not, I blew a .07 and lost my lisence for 90 days, also shelled out about 3-4k throughout the whole thing.

I didn't even.mention it to the immigration lawyer, ive made it up here twice without any issues. Some of my co workers were denied for things that happened twenty years ago. I don't get it!

Grorge bush had to go through the whole 6-12 month process to visit canada when he was in office - im sure there is no easy way around it!


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Well i've been to canada a few times now but didnt know i was entering illegally, and was never asked if i had some sort of conviction at customs:dunno: 

Guess i'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

My information may be a little outdated. I have crossed the border with a couple of buddies with DUI's three different times. All of them were at the Detroit/Windsor border crossing. This was back in the days (not too long ago) where all you needed was a picture ID and a birth certificate and no passport was required. 

Once, we just got waved though at 11:00PM without barley saying a word or showing ANY identification or papers to the border patrol and the other two times everyone just showed their drivers licenses and birth certificates and we were across the boarder in 2 minutes. They asked us where we were staying and that's the only conversation I remember having with the guy.

I'm guessing things are WAY different now-a-days? :dunno:


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

AcroPhile said:


> My information may be a little outdated. I have crossed the border with a couple of buddies with DUI's three different times. All of them were at the Detroit/Windsor border crossing. This was back in the days (not too long ago) where all you needed was a picture ID and a birth certificate and no passport was required.
> 
> Once, we just got waved though at 11:00PM without barley saying a word or showing ANY identification or papers to the border patrol and the other two times everyone just showed their drivers licenses and birth certificates and we were across the boarder in 2 minutes. They asked us where we were staying and that's the only conversation I remember having with the guy.
> 
> I'm guessing things are WAY different now-a-days? :dunno:


Well i'll be flying in from Australia, so i know my passport will be checked. See the thing is, ive been there four times in the last few years and never been pulled up, the difference this time is that Canadian immigration will already have my DUI on file as i sent it off when i applied for the visa. If i had never applied they wouldn't know my history, but now that they do know it, I think i would get pulled up at customs coming in to the country. 

Apparently Canadian immigration has access to FBI files, so it's only Americans that get pulled up when crossing the border (if they do a check) . Almost 100% of the time, anyone from any other country would get into Canada regardless of their criminal history.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

oldmate said:


> i'll be too old to apply for the visa,


I'm no help but wondering about this. Is there an age limit to get a visa??


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> I'm no help but wondering about this. Is there an age limit to get a visa??


I heard its like the zombie apocalypse up there with geriatrics and octogenarians just shuffling around and moaning.

I think the cutoff is TT's age.....


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

slyder said:


> I'm no help but wondering about this. Is there an age limit to get a visa??


Lots of countries have a cut off for working holiday visas at 30 years old.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

slyder said:


> I'm no help but wondering about this. Is there an age limit to get a visa??


Working holiday visas all have cut off ages. Aus and NZ are 30, though Canada is 35 (thankfully!). At least for Irish applicants anyway.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

I think it all comes down to the boarder guards, if they're having a shit day they can deny you for almost any reason or if they like you can let you through. Going to the states from Canada I've found they almost always ask if you've been arrested. A buddy of mine has a record and he owns a cabin in Montana that he goes to every few weeks so you just have to hope for the best.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Are you able to apply for a pardon and have the DUI removed from your record? I would look into that, I'm not sure about the US but in Canada you can apply for a pardon and then your allowed to say no you have not been convicted for a crime when you cross the boarder.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Casual said:


> Are you able to apply for a pardon and have the DUI removed from your record? I would look into that, I'm not sure about the US but in Canada you can apply for a pardon and then your allowed to say no you have not been convicted for a crime when you cross the boarder.


I can't have the DUI removed from my record, but i've applied for "criminal rehabilitation", in Canada, which apparently can take up to 6 months to a year to process... Not planning on heading over untill Feb/March anyway so might just scrape through...

Also, the form you have to fill out and send back is so long and complicated. It's meant for individuals applying for rehabilitation from all sorts of crimes. I had to copy/ paste the section from the Australian act which outlaws drink driving, and I had to go into detail about why I believe I've rehabilitated, and why I wont do it again. The application form comes with an instructional guide, and the guide says "use as much detail as you can, make sure you mention the victims and how their lives were affected, what weapons were used etc" my conviction doesn't include any of those things!!

It's so frustrating, I know drink driving is wrong/bad etc etc but i really don't classify myself as a criminal.

Australian working visa in Canada age cutoff is 30 (inclusive)


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

oldmate said:


> I can't have the DUI removed from my record, but i've applied for "criminal rehabilitation", in Canada, which apparently can take up to 6 months to a year to process... Not planning on heading over untill Feb/March anyway so might just scrape through...
> 
> Also, the form you have to fill out and send back is so long and complicated. It's meant for individuals applying for rehabilitation from all sorts of crimes. I had to copy/ paste the section from the Australian act which outlaws drink driving, and I had to go into detail about why I believe I've rehabilitated, and why I wont do it again. The application form comes with an instructional guide, and the guide says "use as much detail as you can, make sure you mention the victims and how their lives were affected, what weapons were used etc" my conviction doesn't include any of those things!!
> 
> ...


Well good luck, hopefully the process works. If something isn't relative to your case then skip it and fill out anything that does apply. Why not state that you were very fortunate that there were no victims and this has only impacted your life.

by the way... when you got caught did you tell the officer you were just waiten for a mate? lol... hopefully you've seen that video.

Unfortunately breaking a law and getting caught tags you as a criminal regardless the crime, and you get grouped in with people you may not want to be grouped with...


----------



## jgood123 (Sep 16, 2013)

I saw this info too and was curious if it applies to misdemeanors at all, no arrest/non-violent? There isn't any clarification on that part :|


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Casual said:


> Well good luck, hopefully the process works. If something isn't relative to your case then skip it and fill out anything that does apply. Why not state that you were very fortunate that there were no victims and this has only impacted your life.
> 
> by the way... when you got caught did you tell the officer you were just waiten for a mate? lol... hopefully you've seen that video.
> 
> Unfortunately breaking a law and getting caught tags you as a criminal regardless the crime, and you get grouped in with people you may not want to be grouped with...


I filled everything out. I was worried that if I skipped anything and send it off it could come back a month later stating i missed something and to fill it out again. I did go into a fair bit of detail in the app; said that i was very sorry and very fortunate no one was hurt, i also reeled off a bunch of DUI related statistics so i did actually put a fair bit of effort into it.

lol yeah i've seen that video. It's a classic! Was actually in Canada when i first saw it...

Yes although drink driving is a crime and can affect many and have disastrous consequences, I just can't label it in the same category as theft, fraud etc etc.



Only if you have a conviction will you have trouble getting into Canada.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

jgood123 said:


> I saw this info too and was curious if it applies to misdemeanors at all, no arrest/non-violent? There isn't any clarification on that part :|


As I understand it, things are judged against Canadian law. What is a misdemeanor in your home country may be viewed more seriously here.

Fortunately or unfortunately, entry into another country is not a right, but a privilege and one that does not even have to be granted fairly.


----------



## jgood123 (Sep 16, 2013)

Is there a statue of limitations on anything? Like let's say since 2000? Should I be filling this thing out myself you think?


----------



## jgood123 (Sep 16, 2013)

The more I look at the Welcome Page | Page d’accueil site the more confused I get :/ I had a pety crime in 2000, making me rehab'd seeing it's been 13yrs since, 3 over the 10yr limit correct? Do you think if I called the embassy here in DC I could get some clarification to be sure?


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

jgood123 said:


> Is there a statue of limitations on anything? Like let's say since 2000? Should I be filling this thing out myself you think?


Ten years after the completed sentence of any conviction you are deemed to be "rehabilitated", five years after the completed sentence you can apply for rehabilitation. What did you do, and how long ago???

Edit: Just saw your post. You'll be fine aslong as the sentence was completed more than 10 years ago.


----------



## jgood123 (Sep 16, 2013)

Well according to my frantic Googling the past 20min, lol, I think I'm good. It as a petty shoplifting type offense or a CIMT as they say I think. As long as the grace period is done with I think I should be good :huh:


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Just in case anyone is wondering about this: I sent off the "application for Rehabilitation" for my DUI offence and it came back approved yesterday!:yahoo:

It would probably usually only be people in the States travelling to Canada who have to worry about this as all their offences are kept on file there.

Everything I had read online about this says that you could be waiting 1-2 years to get a response, however mine came back within 3 months.:dunno:


----------



## jgood123 (Sep 16, 2013)

Good deal man! congrats and enjoy. 30days and counting till tremblant, i'm super hype!!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

oldmate said:


> K long story,
> 
> Have applied for a working visa in Canada and had it knocked back due to a DUI in 2004 (i lost my licence for 1 year). Apparently 10 years after you have completed your sentence you are deemed to be "rehabilitated" however 5 years after you complete your sentence you can apply for rehabilitation, which I have done.
> 
> ...


I think your comment about americans is confusing people, are you coming from a commonwealth country?


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Lamps said:


> I think your comment about americans is confusing people, are you coming from a commonwealth country?



Yeah sorry it may have seemed confusing.

Yes i'm coming from a commonwealth country (Australia).

The immigration laws in Canada state that you are not permitted to enter the country if you have had a DUI offence in your own country within the last ten years. The fact that i'm coming from a commonwealth country is irrelevant.

However... 99% of the time they will not check, and they only have access to criminal history of US citizens, so they tend to be the only ones who are denied entry. My original question was weather or not anyone from the US has crossed the border into Canada, then been initially denied entry due to a DUI, but allowed a "temporary permit".

The reason they have on file my DUI is because had to disclose it when I applied for a working visa in the country. When I applied i didn't know that a DUI offence would block you entry.

So I applied for "criminal rehabilitation" to be allowed back into the country, and it was approved yesterday.

Make sense?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

oldmate said:


> Yeah sorry it may have seemed confusing.
> 
> Yes i'm coming from a commonwealth country (Australia).
> 
> ...


The types of visas you're talking about, temporary resident and other work visas with age 30 cutoff are only available to fellow commonwealth citizens, confuses the yanks. Also cdns reading your post think you're coming from the us so they don't get the visa type connection. 

I get the 10 year DUI issue.


----------

